# look what i found



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

well since i am rehoming lillie to sina. who had recently lost her long coat chi female ariel. her and her family were haveing a hard time so we had talked and i thought it would be best for lillie to be with them. anyways i have been looking for a new chi for my up and coming breeding program and of course firdt and for most she would be my baby. anyways i had stumbled onto a website who had belonged to beth tatum who is the bindis breeder. well she still had the chocolate merle female that i wanted when i got bindi. she sent me pics of them both but at the time i was unable to get the merle. well i emailed her and she was nice enough to allow me to get another one of her babies. it will be awhile before she comes home but i just cant wait.i am finally get my chocolate merle. i have always wanted one. so here is her pictures and her parents. thanks beth.

here is her mommy willow

















here is her daddy dutch

















and here she is the new baby of the pack


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

oh and by the way i dont know what i am going to name her so if anyone has any suggestions please feel free.


----------



## REBECCA (Nov 11, 2005)

Awwww, she's adorable. Wow, very cute. Congrats.


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

thank you rebecca


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Beautiful girl Melony, congradulations. What types of names of you looking for? Any certain meaning?


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow, what a beautiful color. Congrats.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Congrats! She's adorable! Good luck on her name.


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow! She is gorgeous! I'll see what kinda suggestions we can think of for a name and get back to ya! Congrats again!


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

i dont know what to name her. something pretty and unusual. 
thanks everyone.


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Very Beautiful, for some reason Bambi came to mind, 
Bindi and Bambi lol


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

Aww, what about calling her merle?


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH........She is gorgeous!!!!

lori


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

why do I think of cookies n cream hersheys? lol

she is soo sweet bless, bet you cant wait to get


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwww................she is beautiful and so cute!


----------



## Josie (Mar 6, 2008)

How about

Sparkle or

Tutti Fruitee

or TF

She is lovely - what lovely colourings.


----------



## kellie (Jan 22, 2008)

She is just stunning!! I am sooo jealous.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Shes beautiful, i love merles


----------



## Sydni (Feb 12, 2008)

Congratulations! She is gorgeous!


----------



## Trace (Feb 20, 2008)

wow, what gorgeous coloring!!! She is SOOOOOO incredibly cute! If i can think of any names I'll let you know.


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

chi baby said:


> Aww, what about calling her merle?


hmmmm that gave me an idea. what about marliegh?


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

awww thanks everyone. i am so excited beyond words to describe how i feel.


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

yep, thats a good name


----------



## Milo 07 (Feb 3, 2008)

OMG she is the cutest thing i have ever seen........i love her!!!!! And Marleigh is awsome! How old is she now? And better yet when do you get her?


----------



## MORELIACHIS (Feb 25, 2008)

Awwwwww Melony shes gorgeous! You have some lovely chis


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

I like Marleigh, that's pretty! Yeah, when are you getting her Melony. Please don't say you're waiting on me. I don't wanna hold ya back from getting another baby.


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

she is 8 months. i hope to get her sometime in april or early may.


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

We must have been posting at the same time...lol.


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

no lol. i am waiting on my hubby to give me the money. lol. he just bought an AR15. (its a gun for those of you who dont know what that is) lol.


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Ok, just making sure, I didn't want to be holding you up by not getting Lillie now.


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

Dottie... for all her spots shes adoreable


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

lol dont worry. take your time and get her when you can.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

She is Beautiful!


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks again everyone.


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks yoshismom.


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Ok Melony! Well again congrats!


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

She is sooo pretty


----------



## Zethsmommy (Feb 19, 2008)

What an outstanding looking pup. I have a few more names for you that are all related to spots.
Brindle 
Mosaic
Marble
Checker
Fawn


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

she is so adorable! do you have the breeders website?


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

She is just scrumptious and her parents look super. I like the name Diva.


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

YAY another merle!!!!!!


----------



## dextermom (Jan 24, 2007)

I wan't a Merle!

Very cute! 

I never see any Merles advatised in the uk :0(


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

Bri said:


> she is so adorable! do you have the breeders website?


yeah i have her website. here you go.
http://weeluvscreations.tripod.com/chihuahuasandchinesecresteds/
her name is beth. she is super nice and she has some pups for sale now too. no merles though.


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

Prosephone said:


> YAY another merle!!!!!!


i know i just love them and i think more people should own them. lol. your little merle is gorgous. have you had any pups out if her yet?


----------

